# Need help removing BodBot Personal Trainer!



## lotsofcompexp (Mar 11, 2013)

I installed this personal trainer on my computer but can't figure out how to remove it!? It's using up too many resources right now! It is NOT in my Add/Remove Programs, so I can't figure out how to remove it! It is always on my toolbar, giving me pop ups because the program is still there even tho I went on their site & deleted my account! It's almost like it took over my Chrome Browser! I've also tried to remove it with my slim cleaner program, but that didn't work either. :banghead: Hope someone can help me with this!?:sad:
Thanks


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

Hi have you checked the browser addons Internet Explorer add-ons: frequently asked questions
or if it is a actual program does it not have it's own uninstaller in the program files another way would be trying revo uninstaller the free version should do Download Revo Uninstaller Freeware - Free and Full Download - Uninstall software, remove programs, solve uninstall problems


----------



## lotsofcompexp (Mar 11, 2013)

Yeah, I think I also checked the IE add-ons, but I'm using Chrome & that is what it is connected to my Chrome browser. There is a Chrome icon on my toolbar (bottom right side) where the sound, printer, & anti-virus icons are located. Anyway if you right click it, it will show BodBot Personal trainer, but no uninstall link included :-( I will try the Download Revo Uninstaller Freeware. Thanks for the quick reply Joeten!


----------



## lotsofcompexp (Mar 11, 2013)

Also, I just checkd, it is on the Task Mgr background pages on Chrome :-(


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

Hi try this Uninstall extensions - Google Chrome Help


----------

